# 6 Keys to Get Better



## Bob White (Aug 25, 2010)

This was sent to me by my friend and student Dr. Rod Smith.
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/08/six_keys_to.html?cm_mmc=npv-_-DAILY_ALERT-_-AWEBER-_-DATE


----------



## Hawke (Aug 26, 2010)

A very interesting article.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 26, 2010)

Good to know.  This will definately come in handy for me.


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a very good article.  One thing that jumped out at me was the quote of 10,000 hours to achieve expertise.

Now, obviously a black belt doesn't equate to expertise (as most agree 1st Dan is the beginning of the journey, not the end) but its interesting to compare this to a recent thread on the TKD board.  Lot's of different # of hours of class to reach first Dan (and the thread broke down eventually) but even with outside practice, most people were falling well short of 1000 hours for 1st Dan.  10,000 to expertise would mean you're an "expert" by 3rd or 4th Dan.  I guess this makes sense.

Rick


----------



## Bob White (Aug 26, 2010)

In Malcom Caldwell`s book, The Outliers", he discussed the 10,000 hr. standard. He is talking about Bill Gates and other unique people. I believe it would be safe to say that Ed Parker and Benny "The Jet" Urquidez could be considered "outliers". He also has a great book called, "Blink", that I would recommend. There is a whole section on athletics that certainly applies to our art. Vic Braden, a world famous tennis coach, is featured in chapter. I have had the pleasure of his company a couple of different times. He is also a sports psychologists.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, very practical tips on our lifestyle as martial artists!


----------



## K-man (Jan 31, 2011)

rlobrecht said:


> It's a very good article. One thing that jumped out at me was the quote of 10,000 hours to achieve expertise.
> 
> Now, obviously a black belt doesn't equate to expertise (as most agree 1st Dan is the beginning of the journey, not the end) but its interesting to compare this to a recent thread on the TKD board. Lot's of different # of hours of class to reach first Dan (and the thread broke down eventually) but even with outside practice, most people were falling well short of 1000 hours for 1st Dan. 10,000 to expertise would mean you're an "expert" by 3rd or 4th Dan. I guess this makes sense.
> 
> Rick


The biggest problem is that many people do the same basics for the 10,000 hours and become experts in basics. David Oddy calls them 'advanced beginners'. I know some 5th and 6th dans in this position. The article goes on to say; 


> If you want to be really good at something, it's going to involve *relentlessly pushing past your comfort zone*, as well as frustration, struggle, setbacks and failures. That's true as long as you want to continue to improve, or even maintain a high level of excellence. The reward is that being really good at something you've earned through your own hard work can be immensely satisfying.


IMHO it means, stay in your comfort zone and become an expert at the things you are doing now, or continue to reach for more knowledge and understanding and become a more rounded and knowledgeable martial artist in the years ahead.
Sometimes, to break the bonds that hold you back, you may have to leave the nest and fly your own course and seek your own truth.   :asian:


----------



## Bob White (Jan 31, 2011)

I mentioned the book, "The Outliers", earlier and listed the author incorrectly. His name is Malcolm Gladwell. I enjoyed "Blink", that was written by him as well.


----------

